# Navigation ähnlich wie bei amazon.de



## danube (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerne wissen wie ich eine Navigation ähnlich wie auf amazon.de realisieren kann. Nur sollen die Unterkategorien beim Überfahren einer Hauptkategorie mit der Maus angezeigt werden, also ohne dass sich die Seite neu lädt.

Ich weiß nicht genau in welches Forum das gehört, aber ich denke das lässt sich mit DHTML und/oder JavaScript realisieren. Ich wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand Lösungsansätze oder Links zu deutschen Seiten geben kann, auf denen sowas erklärt wird.

Vielen Dank und frohe Weinachten


----------



## p-mania (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi danube,
ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, gibt es im Netz einige Tutorials zu.
Hier mal eins als Beispiel:Horizontale Reiternavigation mit Untermenü 
Wenn du dazu Fragen hast einfach noch mal hier oder in CSS Forum Nachfragen

Viel Erfolg P


----------



## Gumbo (24. Dezember 2004)

Ich finde es gut, dass auch du den Leuten die Schönheit von CSS vermitteln möchtest.


----------



## danube (24. Dezember 2004)

Erstmal danke! Aber mit dem Code habe ich folgendes Problem: Das Menü wird zwar angezeigt aber wie wechselt man von "Item One" zu "Item Two"?


----------



## p-mania (25. Dezember 2004)

Frohe Weihnachten  danube,
hier ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir:

Die CSS-Datei kannst du auslagern wie in meinen angehängten Beispiel mit:

```
<style type="text/css" media="screen">@import url(nav.css);</style>
```
und dann greifst du mit  
	
	
	



```
id="active" bzw. id=subactive
```
auf die einzelnen Hervorhebungen auf der jeweiligen Seite zu.

Hoffe du verstehst den Anhang ansonsten melde dich!

Gruß P


----------



## danube (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich muss wohl dieses Jahr besonders brav gewesen sein  

Danke dir, aber deine Lösung ist nicht ganz das was ich gesucht habe. Es wird ja jedesmal eine neue Seite geladen und das wollte ich umgehen. Habs auch nicht geschafft es so umzubauen, dass es immer auf der gleichen Seite bleibt. Dafür hab ich jetzt eine andere Lösung gefunden die auch mit CSS läuft http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex1/ddtabmenu.htm


----------



## p-mania (25. Dezember 2004)

OK, die Version die du gefunden hast, ist um einiges besser 
Umgesetzt worden. Beruht aber im Grunde auf dem gleichen System,
auf einer Liste.

Ist echt spannend was man mit Listen machen kann, auf der Seite die das Menü was ich dir empfohlen hatte, gibt es noch einige weitere schöne Beispiele.

Gruß P


----------

